# Lights



## YeOldeOke (23/6/16)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz (23/6/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> View attachment 58720


Dont tell me Eskom is starting their load shedding shit again?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Viracocha (23/6/16)

lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/6/20)

Our 4th anniversary is here, and I would like to take a moment to thank the forum members, staff and general vaping community for making our journey a very pleasant and great experience. Doing business like this is the gold standard IMHO. It is not about the money - of course business must be profitable in order to survive, but unless this is unrelentingly pushed very hard worldwide, there is no pot of gold at the end of this rainbow.

Not a financial pot of gold anyway. The pot of gold we have found is the general great relationship with our customers and the vaping community in general. It is the satisfaction of solid relationships, satisfied customers, the pleasure of innovation and the feeling of worth brought by supplying the best product and service we can muster. Adding value, not just sucking money from the community.

The years are rolling on and time and tide of course waits for no man, so there are a few thoughts that I want to share with the community about All Day Vapes, I will add them as time allows and hope you will read them when I do get them assembled.

In the meantime, thank you for your great support. And I really mean it, all you guys n gals have been just great. It has been a REAL pleasure.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Resistance (15/6/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> Our 4th anniversary is here, and I would like to take a moment to thank the forum members, staff and general vaping community for making our journey a very pleasant and great experience. Doing business like this is the gold standard IMHO. It is not about the money - of course business must be profitable in order to survive, but unless this is unrelentingly pushed very hard worldwide, there is no pot of gold at the end of this rainbow.
> 
> Not a financial pot of gold anyway. The pot of gold we have found is the general great relationship with our customers and the vaping community in general. It is the satisfaction of solid relationships, satisfied customers, the pleasure of innovation and the feeling of worth brought by supplying the best product and service we can muster. Adding value, not just sucking money from the community.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the 4th anniversary. Hope there's many more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (15/6/20)

I love your attitude @YeOldeOke - as much as I love your coffees! May you continue to enjoy what you are doing, as that is the true measure of success.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## THE REAPER (15/6/20)

Congratulations on a verry big 4 years and still many to come. Thanks for being who you are @YeOldeOke.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/6/20)

The main point I would like to convey to forum members.

Almost without exception, someone will start a company, build it up, but when he/she disappears off the scene and someone else takes over the business takes a dive. The culture changes and it's never again what it used to be. Customers know this, they've seen it a thousand times. Which just adds to the business' decline.

All Day Vapes / FlavourJoy was started by myself and @ADV-Des as a joint venture. We were both vapers, I had a lot of business experience and she was outstanding with flavours.

I took the lead in the beginning but the company is hers. I have slowly reduced my lead and let her take the reigns by herself over the past few years, so she is fully managing the business today, with me just advising here and there on the odd occasion.

On the forum people still see me as the principal because I tend to post here. She is a pretty quiet person, loves what she is doing and interacts exceptionally well with people. But like me when I was younger, she tends not to be an extrovert and prefers to stay low-profile.

I just want the forum members to understand that should I disappear off the scene the business will be in confident hands and carry on as it is today, there will be no culture shock and decline, you can be confident of that. Our much-valued customers will continue to receive the service and quality they currently do, as she has been running the company for a few years already.

I hope I will be around for a long time still to enjoy the vibe of the vaping community, but I want to put this info out there as time and tide waits for no man.

Reactions: Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------

